# Husband and Wife looking for bowhunting near Athens



## bowhunter835 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am a Graduate student studying Wildlife Management at UGA, and my wife is a Nurse. We are from the lowcountry of SC and love to bow hunt. However, we are having a VERY difficult time finding private property within an hour of Athens. Does anyone have any ideas or leads? Please, any information would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

Picture of wife ???


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Aug 8, 2012)

Check us out!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684747


----------



## bowhunter835 (Aug 20, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter835 (Aug 28, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter835 (Sep 1, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter (Sep 5, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=709183


----------

